#  1 7.7.

## Katrina97

1. 7.7  7.70.027
7.70.512
           , ,   " , ",    ,  :        - .     ,          
    .
    .     ?

----------


## Bazil

.      02.02.

----------


## Norna

,        .  :
1.        .
2.  -   .

----------


## Katrina97

, ,     02.02.   ,    "   "      ,    ?   ,   -

----------


## Bazil

> ,


     ... :-)

----------


## Katrina97

,       



> ,        .  :
> 1.        .
> 2.  -   .


 ,      ,      - .    .

----------


## Norna

,     ,         41  02. ,   ,  :      /  .  ,      02.2 ?

----------


## Bazil

.
!    ** .     **.     **,       *()*        :
			 . < . 
				 = "      "+.+" "+..+
							  	    "   "+.+" "+..+"  "+.;
				 . =  
					(, );
					;

					(, (), -1);
				;	
			;

----------


## Bazil

:
1.   (  ).
2.      .    ,      .

----------


## Norna

> :
> 1.   (  ).
> 2.      .    ,


 ,    .         ,  .    ,         ....

----------


## Bazil

> , ,     02.02


       :
41.1 60.1    
19.3 60.1  
02.02.1   

..      41       . 02.02.1.      .     -.

----------


## Bazil

> 


    !!!      ** .   .       ...

----------


## Katrina97

> !!!      ** .   .       ...


     ,       ,        ?,    .

----------

> ,       ,        ?,    .


    .

----------


## Bazil

*Katrina97*,      ...
  7.7 . 512-514  :
 ->  ->  ,  ->  .
     -      .    41.1  41.2          (. ).
    8- ,     ,      .     .
**.         . ,           ( )    (, ).        -   -        .         . .

----------

